# Raw diet and auto-immune disease (anemia)



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I posted in the health seciton about my sister's 5 year old Australian Shepherd. (MHA Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia.) 

My sister has fed her dogs raw diets for several years and has extensively researched the subject. It has been suggested to her now that dogs with auto-immune disorders should no longer be fed raw diets.

Anyone here have experience with this? I tried to check out Jean Dodds, but could not find information specific to diets except to say that issues with raw feeding have not been proven. ????

Help - my sister and I are both researching this and appreciate your input.

Thanks.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What is the rational people are giving for not feeding raw?


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

First let me say our vet knows that Erin feed raw diet to her dog and he didn't say anything - but Erin did not specifically ask. She is going to call him about this.

A firend who has a dog food store selling only high end foods had been also sharing some raw tracheas with Erin. She mentioned she probably wouldn't want them now. When asked why, she said her understaning was that healthy dog's are able to handle the bacteria in raw foods, but dog's with compromised immune systems cannot.

She did say that she will do reasarch too.

I just thought this sounded wrong and my sister is so afraid she will not do the right thing.

Your thoughts?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You can make an argument either way.

In support of a continuing raw food diet -- it's a healthy diet, and many sick dogs do best on raw. period. 

Convential argument against raw in this case -- with AIHA the dog is already fighting a potentially fatal disease, why place the added burden of the potential bacterial burden.

The "out on the edge" reason to be worried about raw: there are some that believe many autoimmune diseases really are the result of something infectious -- bactierial, fungal, and other things. Raw has a greater chance of introducing those things into the body.

I suspect that most dogs with this do not change their diet. If the dog was doing well before, I don't think I would change. If the dog was doing "iffy", then I might cook the food.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks, Lisa. I will relay this to Erin as more "food for thought" so to speak.

As always, this board is awesome in sharing info.


----------

